# Finally Pulled The Trigger



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Finally pulled the trigger.

I've been looking for an Excursion ever since we left the dealership with our Outback behind an Expedition. I fell for the whole, "sure, your expedition will pull that fine."

Needless to say, after I got over my anger when I realized I was putting my family at risk towing a nearly 36' trailer with an Expedition, I got down to business. Finally found exactly what I was looking for in a 2005 Excursion. It has 80K miles and has power everything including a DVD player. As an added touch, it has a nice front grill guard (nice because we're often in deer country here in TX.

So, I put down my deposit and I head to San Antonio this Saturday to kick the tires drive it, and if completely happy, drive it home. Anything in particular I need to look for on this model besides just gawking at it?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> Finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> I've been looking for an Excursion ever since we left the dealership with our Outback behind an Expedition. I fell for the whole, "sure, your expedition will pull that fine."
> 
> ...


Have some one run the VIN. I won't volunteer anyone, but there are those on here that would be willing to help. HEAD GASKETS ISSUES. Check around the coolant resevoir. If you see white residue that means that the system is pressurizing from a bad head gasket or egr cooler problem and pushing it back up thru the cap. Other than that you will love that tw beast and the miles of room inside.

Jim


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Joonbee. I asked the dealer to provide a carfax report and it looked perfect. No track of body damage or other items that were flagged.

Here's an exterior pic. All pics show that the body and interior are in great shape. I will make sure and check that coolant reservoir.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> Thanks Joonbee. I asked the dealer to provide a carfax report and it looked perfect. No track of body damage or other items that were flagged.
> 
> Here's an exterior pic. All pics show that the body and interior are in great shape. I will make sure and check that coolant reservoir.
> 
> View attachment 518


Very Nice. The carfax info is different from hav ethe VIN run by somebody who has access to FORD. They can tell you what it has had done at the dealer, recall, updates, any problem/complaints, etc.

Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sweet Ride!!! oil burner envy here!!!

You will love the new combination


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

You might want to check this out. http://powerstrokehelp.com/PSD_common/common_main.asp the guy has a lot of good info. He gives you some good things to look for when your checking the truck out like get the sales man away from you when your looking at the truck. Go to the 6.0 sections and watch all the videos they very informative.

Duane


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Very sweet looking Ex. Yep learn all you can about the 6.0. Be sure to do what Jim (joonbee) said.

Carey


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks crew. I'm bringing my bro with me (he's a mechanic) by bribing him with a trip to San Antonio and buying him all the margaritas he wants and I'll drive.







Sweet deal if you ask me.

I'll update after the trip this weekend. Also, powerwashing the engine (as I saw they did)...anything there I should be concerned with?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> Thanks crew. I'm bringing my bro with me (he's a mechanic) by bribing him with a trip to San Antonio and buying him all the margaritas he wants and I'll drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really a bog deal about powerwashing, unless they are cleaning something up. Like coolant around resevoir cap or and oil leak somewhere. I'm sure your brother will catch it tho, as long as it is BEFORE the margaritas. Been there once while hunting in Tx. Go every year and flew into San Antonio once. Had to take in the Alamo and the riverfront. Just saw something the other day on the food channel I think. I was mad i didn't know it was there when I went. Hmm can't remember. It was one of the top 100 places to eat in US. Maybe they were the one that had the 3lb cinnamin bun. Have to go look now, getting hungry.

Good luck.

Jim


----------



## cwh (Jul 8, 2009)

TexanThompsons said:


> Thanks Joonbee. I asked the dealer to provide a carfax report and it looked perfect. No track of body damage or other items that were flagged.
> 
> Here's an exterior pic. All pics show that the body and interior are in great shape. I will make sure and check that coolant reservoir.
> 
> View attachment 518


Very nice rig. That thing is clean. I was in the market for a diesel excursion several months ago and read for hours and hours on the 6L. Its not an issue of if the head gaskets blow, its when. Plan on spending a couple thousand on head gaskets and studs. After that your the 6L should be trouble free for the most part. Definetly the weak link in that rig. From what I've read everything else on the Ex is pretty stout and should be a terrific TV.

Hope it works out for you,

Chris


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Plan on getting a set of air bags for the rear. My in-laws have a 30' Arctic Fox that they tow with their diesel Excursion and rear end is soft from the factory for grocery getting. The Ex squats a good bit with their camper on it. The air bags bring it back up to level and provide a good stable towing platform. They use Firestone Ride-Rite bags that they air up individually. Father in law says if he had to do it again he would have had them plumb the two together so he just airs up once. Their rig sits very nice with the bags at about 35psi. I would think that your Outback will push down the rear end of that Ex even more than their 30' no slide trailer does.

-CC


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Plan on getting a set of air bags for the rear. My in-laws have a 30' Arctic Fox that they tow with their diesel Excursion and rear end is soft from the factory for grocery getting. The Ex squats a good bit with their camper on it. The air bags bring it back up to level and provide a good stable towing platform. They use Firestone Ride-Rite bags that they air up individually. Father in law says if he had to do it again he would have had them plumb the two together so he just airs up once. Their rig sits very nice with the bags at about 35psi. I would think that your Outback will push down the rear end of that Ex even more than their 30' no slide trailer does.
> 
> -CC


I think you want to leave them separate if you have them together then the air can move from one bag to another when going around a corner which causes the vehicle to lean. I cant remember where I saw that at any one else have experience with these air bags?


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Ya, I'm going to get an extended service agreement for the vehicle since it has yet to have the head gasket replaced. From what I've seen, I can get one for about $2800 which would cover the head gaskets and other items notorious for going wrong on the vehicle (engine and drivetrain). I also joined a powerstroke forum recently and have been reading about some things that can be done to shore up the head gaskets. I've seen some on that forum that have their originals for 250K miles now and no issue. The thing won't be a daily driver.

Thanks for the suggestion too on the airbags. That may have to wait until I can replenish the funds after buying this thing.

Great feedback guys and it is very much appreciated.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Duanesz said:


> Plan on getting a set of air bags for the rear. My in-laws have a 30' Arctic Fox that they tow with their diesel Excursion and rear end is soft from the factory for grocery getting. The Ex squats a good bit with their camper on it. The air bags bring it back up to level and provide a good stable towing platform. They use Firestone Ride-Rite bags that they air up individually. Father in law says if he had to do it again he would have had them plumb the two together so he just airs up once. Their rig sits very nice with the bags at about 35psi. I would think that your Outback will push down the rear end of that Ex even more than their 30' no slide trailer does.
> 
> -CC


I think you want to leave them separate if you have them together then the air can move from one bag to another when going around a corner which causes the vehicle to lean. I cant remember where I saw that at any one else have experience with these air bags?
[/quote]

I had the helper airbags and plumbed them together on and older vehicle. I had heard that story, but never noticed any lean myself. Now maybe if you were on a VERY long sweeping turn at high speeds, but I don't do that with my trailer too often.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

She looks purty. The mileage sounds right too, keep us updated!!!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

UPDATE!!!

Went Saturday to pick it up in San Antonio, TX from Houston. Beautiful day to be out and about.

The Excursion was everything they said it was and more. I was able to take a mechanic with me and he said it checked out just fine.

So, that afternoon the deed was done and I happily left my 2004 Chevy Crew Cab Z-71 there and took this beast home. I will have to get used to driving a 3/4 ton diesel 4x4. The only thing I noticed that will require some work is the front steering needs to be aligned. It tends to "walk" a little while driving.

Funny story on the way home. We left the auto broker with about 1/4 tank of diesel. We stopped about 1/2 way home and filled up that 44 gallon tank and I left my right arm there as payment. About 2 minutes after leaving the gas station the check engine light came on. I figured how ironic and fretted about it the entire way back. My mechanic said it was probably just some bad diesel and to run some cleaner through it. Got auto-zone to run a diagnostic check and all it said was 6 injectors were bad. Poured in the cleaner on Sunday and ran about 50 miles that afternoon. Yesterday it was still on so I drove another vehicle to work (really wanting to show it off). Talk about worry. I had already set an appointment with my mechanic to pull the injectors. This morning, no check engine light and I'm a happy camper. Still kept the appointment, just in case









Just love this vehicle and can't wait to hook the outback up to it. Oh, and it has already been dubbed the "Chupa". My wife called it that after I mentioned that this excursion has been quite elusive, to find. Her response, "just like that chupacabra they keep mentioning on that monster show on discovery." Its stuck because the kids have started calling that as well.

Thanks for the advice by everyone here and we're taking the outback out next week for a week so I'll be sure to get some pictures and get them uploaded.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!

That should tow the OB nicely!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> Went Saturday to pick it up in San Antonio, TX from Houston. Beautiful day to be out and about.
> 
> ...


Congrats Again!!!

Now your ready for some Long Haul Trips









We got a couple going on up this way


----------

